# Blackhole - am I just hopeless?



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi

I have read all the details on Blackhole I can off the forum, but I just cant get it to work - am I doing something wrong? 

I have a light/medium swirly black Mercedes and intend to machine polish after my drive to the south of France and back (about 3k miles of m/way damage and I just dont have the time before I go). I tried a hand polish on the boot lid (Megs 205 & 105) then applied the Blackhole. This is where I have my problem. The swirls are just the same after applying. I understand the paint is hard and a hand polish wont cut the mustard but I though (an assumption) Blackhole would filler the mess.

Can anyone help or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have no expertise in this. 

Could it be that the Megs is filling the swirls and the blackhole has nowhere to go. 

Maybe if you had a wipe down with IPA or panel wipe inbetween the Megs and the blackhole. 

Or I could be talking a load of rubbish.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have to say i dnt like the blackhole either, however this could be down to the applied pressure your using while buffing off with your microfibre's. Or simply you've discovered it's not as good as alot rave about..lol.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> I have no expertise in this.
> 
> Could it be that the Megs is filling the swirls and the blackhole has nowhere to go.
> 
> ...


I will give the wipe down a try. Thanks.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I didnt think too highly of black hole either to be honest. Was hyped when i bought it but thought it was just ok.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> Have to say i dnt like the blackhole either, however this could be down to the applied pressure your using while buffing off with your microfibre's. Or simply you've discovered it's not as good as alot rave about..lol.


Thanks. I will also try to be gentle. Ease up on the sausage fingers!

Yea not sure if I do like it, but I am a complete 'noob' to use an in word, so more likely to be my technique.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I use Blackhole quiet allot and i find you have to work it until it has pretty much dissapeared then buff off gently with a good quality MF. For me it does exactly what it is designed to do. :thumbup:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I really like black hole, think on certain colours it fills a huge amount. Easy on easy off, your not polishing with it, just applying and removing gently imo, worked well for me


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought it worked fine on my steel grey coupe but used it on a black astra today with a kind of swirly bonnet and achieved nothing. I thought AG UDS worked better.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

In my experience, whenever I've had problems with Black Hole it's all been down to application. What I do now is start applying it with some pressure on the pad and work it in until it has come clear, then reduce pressure on the applicator so there's barely any weight behind it, and lightly work it a little bit more to make sure it's evenly spread. Then wipe off with a short pile microfibre. If it hazes then it's too thick, and will likely smear. It says on the bottle to let it haze, but I'd it's worked in enough then it actually won't. 

With the problem you've had, it's possible that as mentioned the polishing has left kind of a barrier over the paint, so the Black Hole isn't getting into the swirls. You may as well leave the hand polishing out as firstly you won't need to I'd you're using Black Hole, and secondly you'll achieve very little using those polishes by hand.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Four words. Autoglym Super Resin Polish.

Some will poo poo it but its by far the best swirl filling product. Why do you think it's being going for so long.


----------



## b1g1an (May 17, 2011)

Because it's sold in Halfords and heavily advertised...that's why.

I use 3M Imperial Hand Glaze, never fail to be impressed with what that'll hide, sealant on top job done.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

b1g1an said:


> Because it's sold in Halfords and heavily advertised...that's why.
> 
> I use 3M Imperial Hand Glaze, never fail to be impressed with what that'll hide, sealant on top job done.


True. However, I know that one of the supporting detailers on here use it.

It's just snobbery. IMO.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

SRP is a great AIO, and I'm yet to find another to beat it. It's set the benchmark for AIOs for me. However, there is no way it fills more than Black Hole does. Also Black Hole looks so much glossier.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Cant knock srp, always a good go to product. I prefer tripple atm, leaves some half decent protection behind


----------



## stuartgbarrie (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah, as someone said, less pressure, you're not trying to cut the paint with it so little pressure's needed, think of it more like spreading it out and just levelling it into the swirls.

also you'll need more than one layer to fill all the swirls, one layer wont cover up as much as you think

hope that helps


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. As I said I intend to machine polish when back from holidays, so was just trying a quick tidy up before I went. 

I will have another go tomorrow and try again. Again as someone smarter has said elsewhere technique is more important than product. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I love blackhole.

Gave it a little spread on the car yesterday to give it extra gloss. Went back over with Meguiars Gold Class detailing spray (bought it today and really like it) and this is what I'm left with.










Blackhole will always be in my collection.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Four words. Autoglym Super Resin Polish.
> 
> Some will poo poo it but its by far the best swirl filling product. Why do you think it's being going for so long.


Totally agree, this product is fantastic.


----------



## Samz (Jan 25, 2012)

On a Dutch forum this was posted last week:


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the video. Really interesting. May try it out tomorrow with the machine. 

Another daft question, should I clay the car first before using? I did on my test area.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ballatie said:


> Thanks for sharing the video. Really interesting. May try it out tomorrow with the machine.
> 
> Another daft question, should I clay the car first before using? I did on my test area.


Yes.

You want the paint to be smooth.

Also polish before the blackhole.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been using BH for a while and love it it's so easy to apply with great results. The video is awesome. Must get a machine. I agree with the above, clay first it makes such a difference.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I found Blackhole pretty poor, tried it a couple of times and wasn`t that impressed.

Gave it away for someone else to try


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I know not everyone likes the same thing, but I would seriously be looking into technique if you didn't find it to work very well. Even when I've applied it badly in the past, it still filled some swirls and increased gloss.

But if you've got rid of it I suppose that doesn't matter too much


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I tried again. Finish is nice but those damn swirls still show. Tried it thick, thin, worked for a long time, worked for a short time, applied in straight line, applied in circles. 

Will try again using the da polisher (if my chemical guys order appears with my black
hex pad before I go on holiday). But then probably no point as I intent to polish when I get back which should rule out the need for a filler glaze.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

No filler polish completely removes swirls. Have you tried stripping back a spot of the paintwork of all polish/wax then trying it? Bet you'd notice a difference then.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea, clayed the wing and ipa wipe down before I started. As the title says I am just hopeless!
:wall:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

have you tried leaving the product to haze for a min or 2? it should still be easy to remove as long as its applied in a thin layer. 

also are you working in shade or sunlight?

Dave


----------



## Bliss (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a bottle of their interior dressing with a black hole label on, so double check you are not using that. It should be dark blue. 

Otherwise add me to list of many who have great results. :buffer:


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, left to haze and in shade. Told you I am hopeless.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Bliss said:


> I have a bottle of their interior dressing with a black hole label on, so double check you are not using that. It should be dark blue.
> 
> Otherwise add me to list of many who have great results. :buffer:


Dark blue? Mine is grey.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 23, 2012)

Ballatie said:


> Dark blue? Mine is grey.


It should look like this:










I have a feeling you have this with the wrong label on:










Having looked at my black hole I guess you could call it grey (slightly), is it dark grey or light grey? If the latter, whatever you have I don't think it's blackhole. :lol:


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

When applying black hole with a DA would a finishing pad be better or just a polishing pad?

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

My bottle of Black Hole is Purple/grey and smells like a Grape 'Slush Puppy' for those that can remember them 
It gives amazing results by hand and in the sun too. 
Awesome stuff


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah this is my bonnet after quick polish then black hole.........


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan,

Use a finishing pad. Black Hole is a glaze, not a polish. I tried it by hand and was only mildly impressed. Machine seems to be the best bet, and you do work it for a while (like in the Dutch video). It should go clear. If you are doing this by hand, then you will need to work small areas with medium pressure. Also, you can let it cure out and run another layer if you aren't getting the fill you expect. It just takes time.


----------



## gillmk2 (Apr 27, 2013)

As you should polish before applying BH, which polish would you recommend (by hand) as I was considering using AG SRP although I'm not sure what way the BH would affect the filling properties of the SRP? Any suggestions?


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

I used SRP under blackhole yesterday all applied by hand and it gave good results and after reading here how to apply BH properly I probably didn't work it enough but still happy with the fill and the gloss of it.


----------



## gillmk2 (Apr 27, 2013)

Edamski said:


> I used SRP under blackhole yesterday all applied by hand and it gave good results and after reading here how to apply BH properly I probably didn't work it enough but still happy with the fill and the gloss of it.


Thanks, I must give it a go on my gfs black mini. Swirl city atm and only able to use hand applicable products atm. Need to invest in a DA, only machine experience has been with a rotary experimenting on my own car and inevitably ended up leaving a few buffer trails, but i think ive managed to remove them.


----------

